# Chris Brock



## chrisbrock (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I've finally gotten myself registered. Thanks for the help Ian. As it turns out, I'm more of an idiot then I was previously willing to admit to myself.

Well, I never really thought of myself as a "bug person", but two months ago I found a mantis in the parking lot at work, and since then, I've been hooked. I'm pretty sure Little Manny is a Chinese Mantis, but I have no idea how old he is. He's molted three times since I found him (although I've only been able to watch once). Right now he is 2.5" to 3" from tail to big ole buggy eyes. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting more mantids in the future, and I'm very happy to have found this forum as a resource as I'm sure I'll have many questions about habitat and feeding in the months to come.

good to meet you all,

chris


----------



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Chris


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Yo.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome, so u like to pick things up in parking lots, do ya? Cool 8)


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

I found my first European in a parking lot about a year or two ago.

And just yesterday found another huge one to add to the 12 or 13 I have now. (varying species of course) But since my real name actually means Butterfly, I always knew I'd end up a bug person. lol


----------



## chrisbrock (Jul 13, 2007)

> Hi and welcome, so u like to pick things up in parking lots, do ya? Cool 8)


That's how I met my Ex-Wife


----------



## Ian (Jul 13, 2007)

> > Hi and welcome, so u like to pick things up in parking lots, do ya? Cool 8)
> 
> 
> That's how I met my Ex-Wife


Haha! Now that really is a classic =]


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

> > Hi and welcome, so u like to pick things up in parking lots, do ya? Cool 8)
> 
> 
> That's how I met my Ex-Wife


 :lol: Good one.


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome!

lol I'm saying welcome &amp; I'm one of the new guys...


----------



## Sparky (Jul 13, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]WELCOME[/SIZE]


----------

